

Why Copenhagen is a startup city to watch - haasted
http://thenextweb.com/eu/2011/09/25/something-is-rocking-in-the-state-of-denmark-why-copenhagen-is-a-startup-city-to-watch/

======
j_col
From the first paragraph:

"Think about the big European tech startup cities, and London, Berlin - maybe
Amsterdam, will probably come to mind."

Really, no Dublin?

